# key stolen/accidentally taken



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Two things come to mind....someone is making up a ransom letter as we speak and... your girlfriend has good taste in cars, had two myself befor getting the Cruze. Anyway, good luck !!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> I called the dealership and they said I would need new cylinders in the door and the steering wheel; reprogramming my current key would only disable the lost key form starting the vehicle but not the remote or physical key turn.


The remote would still function? I can't believe that is correct. I'd think the only thing that wouldn't be disabled would be the physical door lock.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> The remote would still function? I can't believe that is correct. I'd think the only thing that wouldn't be disabled would be the physical door lock.


Yea, that's what the service adviser said to me.



RIXSTER said:


> your girlfriend has good taste in cars, had two myself befor getting the Cruze. Anyway, good luck !!


yeah, well she hates my cruze lol


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

whats your insurance deductible ? my comprehensive is $250 so that would be cheaper than 500


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

That's what pockets are for. If I am not using my keys, they go straight to my pocket. I yell at my wife for not putting things in her pocket. If they get sat don, eventually you will forget to pick them back up. Simple statistics...is not if, but when.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

peligro911 said:


> whats your insurance deductible ? my comprehensive is $250 so that would be cheaper than 500


500$ plus years of insurance premium hikes lol


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

A GM tech can erase that remote from the BCM and the vehicle will not open or start from that remote. But they would still be able to open the door manually with the key, they just wouldn't be able to start it.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

ChevyMgr said:


> A GM tech can erase that remote from the BCM and the vehicle will not open or start from that remote. But they would still be able to open the door manually with the key, they just wouldn't be able to start it.


Really? I specifically asked my service adviser if the remote would still open the door (thus deactivate the alarm) and he said it would! But if the remote doesn't open the door then the alarm should still sound when someone ties to open my door. I'll drop by the dealership with my remaining keys tomorrow morning and ask them to remove the key from the bcm. 
If I were to later find the key, could I just reprogram it via the key turn-insert new key method?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

iedgar10 said:


> If I were to later find the key, could I just reprogram it via the key turn-insert new key method?


Yes you can try. It may not though. I remember seeing a bulletin that once programmed it can't be programmed to different vehicle. But your doing it with the same vehicle so I am not sure.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I was working in an office would yell out, who stole my *&^%, or there it is, are you sure this isn't your case?

Wife had her cell phone stolen a couple of years, we called the number, could hear people talking, was yelling like crazy, but they never returned it. But then she laid her new down again, but this time lost and found grabbed it. Problem with women's clothes, they don't have any pockets to carry it in.

Best way I know how to disable a remote outside of smashing it with a hammer is to remove the battery. Did this on my 2012 2LT, could not only unlock that one door, but could also start the engine. Reason I tried this was to learn what would happen if the battery did go dead. 

In my military days, was told to put our keys on our dog tag chain, even though we had pockets all over the place. Wasn't permitted to use these pockets, period. Wonder what the hail I would do today, with that stupid Cruze remote, would have been dead meat.

Didn't GM think about our military? Or are they allowed to use their pockets today?

Daughter left her cars keys in her nice new 200 buck jacket we got her for Christmas with her car keys in it. Left it on a chair in a restaurant, to use a restroom, when she got back, jacket was gone.

Also had my house key her key chain, that was my major concern, went to Menards and purchase a tumbler kit for a couple of bucks, and got all new keys made for under five bucks. 200 buck jacket was my wife's major concern, that was history. With her car, if anyone stole it, would be doing us both a great favor, but it was never stolen, darn it. 

Sounds like if this happened to you, would make your girlfriend happy.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I talked to my Shop Foreman and he states you will lose both remotes, if you have two, on a replace option when programming and he is pretty sure you would not be able to program either one back to the vehicle.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyMgr said:


> I remember seeing a bulletin that once programmed it can't be programmed to different vehicle.


That's interesting. To do that would have to imply that the remote remembers something. Something that survives a battery replacement. I would have thought all the remembering/programming would be on the car's side.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just gotta live life knowing someone out there has access to your car bro, these things happen


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

When I got a replacement remote for my Grand Prix I watched the tech program it and they were able to go in and delete individual remotes. I would think that the dealer should be able to do something similar with the Cruze.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

I'M missing something here.....where is your other remote/key?

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Code is burnt into the remote by some pseudorandom number, BCM has to be programmed to that new code. Can't swear by the Cruze, haven't played with this yet, ha may break it. But the owners manual explains how to program a new remote.

Also can't swear if all other remotes were deleted, but was definitely true on previous GM vehicles. Suppose I could try it on my Cruze.

Robby, OP misplaced his remote or it was stolen from him at work, for all he knows, a practical joke.


----------

